# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Δημιουργία λαμπάτου ενισχυτή

## xazopartalos

Παιδιά τα φώτα σας για να φτιάξω λαμπάτο ενισχυτή.

@Διορθώθηκε από gRooV

----------


## Radiometer

Γεια σου και καλωσόρισες

Πρώτων δεν γράφουμε με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες και κεφαλαία γράμματα  είναι ένας από τούς κανόνες του φορουμ   :Very Happy: 
διόρθωσε το μήνυμά σου και τον τίτλο
http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/rules.php 

Δεύτερων  τι λαμπατο ενισχυτή θέλεις να κατασκευάσεις ακριβώς, αν μπορείς να μας δώσεις κάνα 2 χαρακτηριστικά του
ώστε να μπορούμε να σε βοηθήσουμε.

----------


## xazopartalos

> Παιδιά τα φώτα σας για να φτιάξω λαμπάτο ενυσχιτή

----------


## xazopartalos

Γεία σας. Θέλω να φτιάξω έναν λαμπάτο ενυσχιτή αφού η αγορά του είναι λίγο ασυμφορη. Η βοήθεια που ζητάω ειναι τεράστια.
Από υλικά κατασκευής μέχρι τυπωμένο κύκλωμα. Από πρακτική σε κολήσεις είμαι καλός αλλά δεν τα καταφέρνω με τα αγγλικά μου γιαυτό και δεν μπορώ να το βρώ από το internet όλα αυτά τα πράγματα. Ελπιζώ να έχω μια καλή βοήθεια!!!
(ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ:2x20w ή 2x30w class:A ή ΑΒ)

----------


## NOE

Δυστηχώς δεν έχω να σου παραθέσω καποιο σχέδιο για λαμπάτο αλλα θα σου προτείνω να δώσεις προσοχή σε κάποιο σημεία.
Ως γνωστόν οι λαμπάτοι ενυσχυτές έχουν αυτό το κατιτοις στο ήχο που βγάζουν, ο ήχος είναι ποιο 'γλυκός' από έναν τρανζιστορικό ενυσχυτή και γιαυτό οι λαμπατοι έχουν φανατοικούς οπαδούς ΑΛΛΑ για να το πετύχεις αυτό θα πρέπει το κύκλωμα που θα επιλέξεις να είναι ΚΑΛΟΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΜΕΝΟ, ένα σχέδιο του ποδαριού σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μπορεί να εκμεταλευτεί τις χάρες τις λάμπας, ένα καλό σχέδιο δεν θα σου δώσει τα μεγιστα Βαττ της λάμπας αλλα θα σε ικανοποιησει η ποιοτητα.ΕΠΙΣΗΣ πολυ μεγάλη προσοχή θα πρέπει να δώσεις στον μετασχυματιστή εξόδου, να ειναι υπολογισμένος σωστά και να είναι καλής ποιότητας.ΤΕΛΟΣ οι πυκνωτές να είναι καλής ποιότητας.

Συνοψίζοντας: καλό σχέδιο, καλό μετασχηματιστή, καλοι πυκνωτής..... και το αποτελεσμα θα είναι άψογο!!!!

----------


## radioamateur

Η Nuova Elettronica έχει τις κατασκευές που ζητάς υπό μορφή kit.Είναι η πλέον δημοφιλής διεθνώς στο χώρο των ηλεκτρονικών.

----------


## xazopartalos

Εψαξα και βρήκα αυτά τα δυο site είναι καλή λύση???
2x45Watt (στα site είναι ο ιδιος ενύσχιτης)


http://www.wkinsler.com/radios/5tubeamp.html
http://www.aaroncake.net/circuits/tubeamp.asp

----------


## itta-vitta

> Εψαξα και βρήκα αυτά τα δυο site είναι καλή λύση???
> 2x45Watt (στα site είναι ο ιδιος ενύσχιτης)
> 
> 
> http://www.wkinsler.com/radios/5tubeamp.html
> http://www.aaroncake.net/circuits/tubeamp.asp



2X45 W ???

----------


## electronic

Καλημέρα

Μάλλον σας έχει ξεφύγει ο τίτλος του σχεδίου...

*4 watts output max. per channel, 8 watts bridged*

Τα 45 watt είναι η μέγιστη κατάλωση του όλου κυκλώματος.

Γιώργος.

----------


## IOANNIS

στο παρακατω αρχειο ειναι 2 σχεδια με λαμπατους ενισχυτες δοκιμαζμενα και δουλευουν αψογα.  :Smile:  τυπομενο δεν εχω γιατι τις συνδεσεις τις εκανα με καλωδια κατευθειαν. το  μονο προβλημα ειναι οι μετασχυματιστες εξοδου που δεν ειχα ασχοληθη γιατι μου τους ειχε φτιαξει ενα φιλαρακι. παντος στο σχημα λεει αναλυτικα ποσες σπιρες χρειαζονται στο προτευων και στο δευτερευον του μετασχηματιστη εξοδου!!!

----------


## xazopartalos

Πολλή καλό site πιστεύω έχει πολές και καλές επιλογές

http://www.chambonino.com/construct.html

----------


## itta-vitta

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από xazopartalos
> 
> Παιδιά τα φώτα σας για να φτιάξω λαμπάτο ενυσχιτή



Δες αυτά. Τους έχω κατασκευάσει και τους δύο. Τον πρώτο ενισχυτή τον κατασκεύασα πριν από 30 χρόνια για ένα φίλο. Τον έχει ακόμη. Είναι 2Χ5 βατ rms. Πολύ καλή ισχύ για οικιακή χρήση. Ο άλλος είναι 15 βατ. Και αυτός κατασκευάστηκε περίπου με τον προηγούμενο. Τον χρησιμοποίησα για διαμόρφωση σε πομπό. Τον πούλησα με τον πομπό. Αγνοείται η τύχη του. Τα ανέβασα λίγο βιαστικά. Για τυχον απορίες στη διάθεσή σας. Προσοχή! Οι συνδέσεις στα οδηγά πλέγματα με θωρακισμένο καλώδιο για την αποφυγή των βόμβων. Κατασκευή τροφοδοτικού με μ/σ και ηλεκτρολυτικούς τουλάχιστον 200μφ (έως 400).
Στην 1η κατασκευή οι μ/σ εξόδου ήταν 0-2,5-5κω. Δεν θυμάμαι τι χρησιμοποιούσα. Νομίζω 2,5 κω. Πέραν και κάποιες 10ετίες από τότε. Επίσης δεν θυμάμαι στις καθόδους της εςς83 (1/2+1/2) αν είχα συνδέσει την 1ΚΩ, γιατί έκανα δοκιμές. Την έβαζα, την έβγαζα ... Ας πειραματιστεί και λίγο αυτός που θα τον κατασκευάσει. Όσο για τη 2η κατασκευή, μπορούν να κατασκευαστουν δύο ίδιοι για στερεοφωνική κατασκευή. Υπάρχουν και άλλα σχέδια αλλά κάθε άλλη κατασκευή θα ήταν μεγάλη σε όγκο και σε βάρος, ως επίσης και σε κόστος.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Για σου Ήτα-Βήτα με τις λαμπάρες σου! Τον ενισχυτή με την 6L6 τον είχα φτιάξει το 1980 και άκουγα μουσική με ένα πικάπ Telefunken της γιαγιάς μου το οποίο ακόμη δουλεύει. Βάλε σε κάθε κάθοδο της ECC83 αντίσταση 1,5kΩ παράλληλα με το γνωστό ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή. Στην κάθοδο της 6L6 βάλε αντίσταση 180Ω/5W παράλληλα με ηλεκτρολυτικό. Αντίσταση πρωτεύοντος του μετασχηματιστή εξόδου: 2,5 kΩ για τάση τροφοδοσίας 250V. Σύνδεσε το δρομέα του ποτενσιόμετρου καλύτερα στο πλέγμα της προενισχύτριας παρά στο μικρόφωνο (το μικρόφωνο να συνδέεται στο αγείωτο άκρο του ποτενσιόμετρου). Ισχύς εξόδου 6,5W (μετρημένα με παλμογράφο). Τάση πάνω στην αντίσταση καθόδου: 14V. Το προστατευτικό πλέγμα να το συνδέσεις κατευθείαν στα 250V. Δουλεύει κανόνι! Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες: RCA Receiving Tube Manual 1957, σελ. 198-201 (για να μη νομίζετε ότι σας κάνω τον έξυπνο!).

----------


## itta-vitta

> Για σου Ήτα-Βήτα με τις λαμπάρες σου! Τον ενισχυτή με την 6L6 τον είχα φτιάξει το 1980 και άκουγα μουσική με ένα πικάπ Telefunken της γιαγιάς μου το οποίο ακόμη δουλεύει. Βάλε σε κάθε κάθοδο της ECC83 αντίσταση 1,5kΩ παράλληλα με το γνωστό ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή. Στην κάθοδο της 6L6 βάλε αντίσταση 180Ω/5W παράλληλα με ηλεκτρολυτικό. Αντίσταση πρωτεύοντος του μετασχηματιστή εξόδου: 2,5 kΩ για τάση τροφοδοσίας 250V. Σύνδεσε το δρομέα του ποτενσιόμετρου καλύτερα στο πλέγμα της προενισχύτριας παρά στο μικρόφωνο (το μικρόφωνο να συνδέεται στο αγείωτο άκρο του ποτενσιόμετρου). Ισχύς εξόδου 6,5W (μετρημένα με παλμογράφο). Τάση πάνω στην αντίσταση καθόδου: 14V. Το προστατευτικό πλέγμα να το συνδέσεις κατευθείαν στα 250V. Δουλεύει κανόνι! Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες: RCA Receiving Tube Manual 1957, σελ. 198-201 (για να μη νομίζετε ότι σας κάνω τον έξυπνο!).



Είχα μείνει πολύ ικανοποιημένος από την απόδοση του ενισχυτή και δεν είχα σκεφτεί να κάνω αλλαγές. Όμως στον δρομέα του ποτενσιομέτρου είχα συνδέσει το οδηγό του 1ου 1/2 της εςς83. Το είχα ξεχάσει. Θεώρησα ότι έτσι είναι καλύτερα. Το είχα δεί και σε άλλα σχέδια έτσι. Όταν τον είχα κατασκευάσει ήμουν 14-15 χρονών. Μόλις είχα αρχίσει να "κολυμπώ κάπως στα βαθειά". Δεν γνώριζα όσα γνωρίζω σήμερα. Πάντως έχω καταγράψει τις αλλαγές που είχες κάνει. Μπορεί να τον ξανακατασκευάσω. Υλικά έχω.
Για το άλλο σχέδιο τι έχεις να πεις; Σ' εκείνο, το ένα κανάλι ενισχύει τις χαμηλές (με τον .05) και το άλλο κανάλι τις υψηλές (με τον .005). Τους διακόπτες και τον ένα πυκνωτή από κάθε κανάλι τους είχα καταργήσει, όπως δείχνει το σχέδιο. Ίσως κι αυτός ο ενισχυτής με τις αλλαγές που είπες, να βγαίνει καλύτερα.

----------


## xazopartalos

Καταλαθος  βρηκα αυτο το site ειναι ελληνικο. Θα λυθουν οι αποριες ολλων περι ηχου και λαμπατων ενισχυτων. Υπαρχουν schematic παρα πολλα ανταλακτικα και κιτ με τιμοκαταλογους.  :Arrow:  

http://www.audiocraftworks.gr/gr/

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Λοιπόν φίλε itta-vitta η ιδέα αυτή με τους διαφορετικούς πυκνωτές είναι πολύ παλιά και άρχισε να εφαρμόζεται από την εποχή που δεν υπήρχαν πολλοί δίσκοι stereo και οι περισσότερες κεφαλές των πικάπ ήταν μονοφωνικές. Έτσι προέκυψε η ιδέα του ψευδοστέρεο. Το μονοφωνικό σήμα χωριζόταν σε μπάσα και πρίμα και αναπαραγόταν από διαφορετικά μεγάφωνα δίνοντας την εντύπωση του διαχωρισμού κάποιων μουσικών οργάνων.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Ρίξε και μια ματιά εδώ.Πρέπει πρώτα όμως να ξεκαθαρίσεις τι θέλεις να φτιάξεις.σε τι επίπεδο κατατασκεύων είσαι και τι ποσό μπορείς να διαθέσεις.
http://www.diyaudio.gr/home_gr.htm

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Για αρχή πάντως θα σου πρότεινα κάτι τέτοιο.
http://diyparadise.com/simpleel84.pdf

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

http://www.diyparadise.com/downloads.html

----------


## itta-vitta

Παιδια, ο φίλος ο Νίκος ο Σρακηνός, είναι βαθύς γνώστης στην κατασκευή λαμπάτων ενισχυτών.
Νίκο περίμενα ότι θα έβγαινες.

----------


## eebabs2000

Θα δημοσιεύσει το ελέκτορ στο τεύχος του Σεμπτεμβρίου κύκλωμα ενισχυτή με λυχνίες.

----------


## itta-vitta

> Λοιπόν φίλε itta-vitta η ιδέα αυτή με τους διαφορετικούς πυκνωτές είναι πολύ παλιά και άρχισε να εφαρμόζεται από την εποχή που δεν υπήρχαν πολλοί δίσκοι stereo και οι περισσότερες κεφαλές των πικάπ ήταν μονοφωνικές. Έτσι προέκυψε η ιδέα του ψευδοστέρεο. Το μονοφωνικό σήμα χωριζόταν σε μπάσα και πρίμα και αναπαραγόταν από διαφορετικά μεγάφωνα δίνοντας την εντύπωση του διαχωρισμού κάποιων μουσικών οργάνων.



Κάτι ανάλογο γίνεται και με τις σημερινές συκευές. Τάχα ότι έχουν εκουαλάϊζερ. Το ποτενσιόμετρο τού τόνου πχ 10κω το κάνουν κλίμακες με διακόπτη, με αντιστάσεις πχ 4Χ2,5 κω, για ποπ μουσική, ποκ, νόρμαλ κλπ. και κοροϊδεύουν τον κόσμο.

----------


## itta-vitta

> Ρίξε και μια ματιά εδώ.Πρέπει πρώτα όμως να ξεκαθαρίσεις τι θέλεις να φτιάξεις.σε τι επίπεδο κατατασκεύων είσαι και τι ποσό μπορείς να διαθέσεις.
> http://www.diyaudio.gr/home_gr.htm



Αν κατάλαβα καλά από το λογότυπο της επιχείρησης, το σάιτ πρέπει να ανήκει στον Μανώλη Τζ..... , παλιό ραδιοπειραματιστή των μεσαίων της 10ετίας του '70, γνωστός ως Ραδιοφωνία Φαλήρου ή Τομ ο Αόρατος με το έκο και τις 4Χ4-1000.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μάλλον αυτός είναι, σύμφωνα με έγκυρες πληροφορίες. Πουλάει εξαρτήματα σε χαϊφιντελάδες...Όσο για τη ραδιοπειραματιστική του δραστηριότητα, μένει να εξακριβωθεί... Όταν όλα τα λαμπάτα χαϊφιντελάδικα μηχανήματα θα φτιάχνονται στην Κίνα, τότε θα πάει μόνος του κοντά στην παραλία του Πειραιά και θα τραγουδάει: Στα βράχια της Πειραϊκής κλαίει ο Μάνος ο μπεκρής...

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Όταν ήμουν πιτσιρικάς στο Δημοτικό Σχολείο, γύρω στο 1973-74, υπήρχε η Ραδιοφωνία Φαλήρου με το Γιώργο το Δημόκριτο και τον Γιάννη τον Α-Κένταυρο. Ακούγονταν καταπληκτικά εκεί που έμενα τότε (στην Αττική πάντα) και είχαν πολύ μεγάλο ακροατήριο. Ο Τομ ο Αόρατος μάλλον πρόκειται για τη μετέπειτα "Ραδιοφωνία Φαλήρου" στα μεσαία κύματα (βλέπεις, δεν υπήρχε νόμος που να κατοχύρωνε τα διακριτικά των μεσαίων κυμάτων...).

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Μάλλον αυτός είναι, σύμφωνα με έγκυρες πληροφορίες. Πουλάει εξαρτήματα σε χαϊφιντελάδες και λέει διάφορα γκουρουδιάρικα...Όσο για τη ραδιοπειραματιστική του δραστηριότητα, μένει να εξακριβωθεί... Όταν όλα τα λαμπάτα χαϊφιντελάδικα μηχανήματα θα φτιάχνονται στην Κίνα, τότε θα πάει μόνος του κοντά στην παραλία του Πειραιά και θα τραγουδάει: Στα βράχια της Πειραϊκής κλαίει ο Μάνος ο μπεκρής...



 Τον Μανώλη τον Τζωρτζάκη τον γνωρίζεις προσωπικά ή τα γραφείς αυτά γιατί έχεις ακούσει κάτι;

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Διαβάζω διάφορες απαντήσεις του και γνωρίζω μερικούς χαϊφιντελίστες που τον ξέρουν.

----------


## xazopartalos

Μια απλη ερωτηση υπαρχει καταστημα με λυχνεις στην Θεσσαλονικη??????
Αν ναι καποιο τηλ: και μια διευθυνση.  :Help:

----------


## gsmaster

Αν όχι όλα, τα περισσότερα είναι καταχωρημένα εδώ
http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1267

----------


## itta-vitta

Το δεύτερο σχέδιο που ανέβασα, με την ecc83 και την 6L6, μπορεί να βγάλει κάτι παραπάνω σε ισχύ, αν η 6λ6 αντικατασταθεί από μια ελ34, χωρίς να αλλάξει κάτι άλλο στο σχέδιο, δηλ να προστεθεί ή να αφαιρεθεί κάποιο υλικό. Οι δύο λυχνίες (6λ6 και ελ34) έχουν πολλές ομοιότητες, δεν είναι βέβαια αντίστοιχες, τοποθετούνται όμως στην ίδια βάση τύπου όκταλ και οι αριθμοί των "ποδιών" είναι ίδιοι. Η διαφορά είναι ότι η ελ34 έχει ένα τρίτο πλέγμα, πόδι Νο 1, το οποίο γειώνεται. Λειτουργεί και χωρίς να γειωθεί το τρίτο πλέγμα. Πιθανόν να ενώνεται εσωτερικά με την κάθοδο. Δεν το έχω εξακριβώσει. Επίσης στα νήματα (6,3 βολτ) η ελ34 τραβάει 1,5Α ενώ η 6λ6 τραβάει 0,9Α. Και στην άνοδο η ελ34 τραβάει λίγο παραπάνω ρεύμα. Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις μπορεί η μια να αντικαταστήσει την άλλη ως αντίστοιχη, εφ' όσον το επιτρέπει η δυνατότητα του τροφοδοτικού της συσκευής. Αυτά για τους νέους που μαθαίνουν (Χαζοπάρταλο κλπ). Οι πιο παλιοί τα γνωρίζουν.

----------


## xazopartalos

Μηπως γνωριζει καποιος απο Μ/Σ εξοδου. (για να δω αν τους εφτιαξα σωστα αλλα και για να φτιαξω και αλλους).

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Πως τους έφτιαξες τους Μ/Χ έξόδου;Toυς δοκίμασες πάνω στο κύκλωμα,έκανες καθόλου μετρήσεις με γεννήτρια και παλμογράφο;Αξίζει τελικα να φτιάξεις Μ/Χ εξόδου;

----------


## xazopartalos

Δεν εχω κανει μετρησεις γιατι δεν εχω παλμογραφο και γενητρια.
Το κυκλωμα μαλον θα το τροφοδοτησω σημερα (λειπη ο Μ/Σ τροφοδοσιας)το σχεδιο ειναι του ητα-βητα enisx1
μολις το αναψω θα σου πω.

----------


## IOANNIS

σημερα εκανα τα πρωτα τεστ σε ενα ενισχυτακι με την PCL86. τα αποτελεσματα ειναι πολυ καλα!!!  :Smile:

----------


## IOANNIS

δοκιμες!!

----------


## xazopartalos

Καλησπερα.
Απο δυναμη τι κανει????

----------


## IOANNIS

απο δυναμη τι να κανει......... βγαζει περιπου 2-3 βατακια αλλα ακουγετε πολλη γλυκα ο ηχος και εχει και καλο μπασο!!!  :Smile:

----------


## xazopartalos

Καλη η ποιοτητα αλλα καλητερη και η ενταση.
Μπορουμε με μια μετατροπουλα να το κανουμε για ακουστικα χωρις Μ/Σ εξοδου??????

----------


## IOANNIS

σημερα τελειωσα τον ενισχυτη με τις 2ΧPCL86 και τον εβαλα σε ενα ξυλινο κουτι!!!

----------


## IOANNIS

:Smile:

----------


## IOANNIS

απο την πισω πλευρα αν και δεν φαινεται καλα!!!

----------


## IOANNIS

και αλλη μια απο μεσα!!

----------


## xazopartalos

Καλη η κατασκευη σου και εφοσων ειναι με πλακετα ακομα καλητερα.
Υλικα απο που αγοραζεις?????

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Μπράβο Γιάννη για την κατασκευή.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μπράβο, συγχαρητήρια!

----------


## IOANNIS

καλησπερα. σημερα προσθεσα στον ενισχυτη να ρυθμιζω και τα μπασα και μπορω να πω οτι τωρα ακουγετε τελεια. ποιο μπρoστα οταν τα τραγουδια ειχαν πολλη μπασο παραμορφωνε ενω τωρα καλυτερα δεν μπορει να ακουστη!!!  :Smile:

----------


## xazopartalos

Για μελετηστε ολο τo pdf δηνει αναλητηκα τα παντα για τους Μ/Σ εξοδου.
http://www.lundahl.se/pdfs/datash/1620_3_7_9202.pdf

----------


## electronic

Καλησπέρα και συγχαρητήρια για την κατασκευή.

Ψάχνωντας για κάτι άλλο βρήκα και αυτήν την σελίδα που έχει πολλά και ενδαφέροντα για κάποιους που θέλουν να κάνουν ενισχυτή με λάμπες.

http://www.jogis-roehrenbude.de/Lese...uanleitung.htm

Νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ καλό το υλικό που έχει μέσα. Και κυκλώματα αλλά και πλακέτες μαζί με τα τροφοδοτικά τους αλλά και πολλές φωτογραφίες μετά την κατασκευή.

 :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Very Happy:

----------


## xazopartalos

H αληθεια ειναι οτι εψαχνα ενα τετοιο σχεδιο σαν το τελευταιο με τις κτ88.
Ευχαριστω παντως.  :Applause:   :Applause:

----------


## xazopartalos

Τι θα λεγατε για αυτη την σελιδα με εμπορικες λυχνιες και αρκετες επιλογες???
http://mhuss.com/Hiwatt/tech2.html

----------


## xazopartalos

Μηπως γνωριζει καποιος να μου πει ποσα βαττ βγαζει αυτο το σχεδιο?????
Εγω υπολογιζω γυρω στα 300.

----------


## xazopartalos

Αλλη μια καλη σελιδα για κατασκευη Μ/Σ εξοδου
http://homepages.tcp.co.uk/~sowter/2pp.htm
διχνει τα παντα αναλητικα ακομα και dc αντισταση σε καθε πηνιο για διαφορες λυχνιες.

----------


## Μ.Τζωρτζάκης - MTZ audio

> Διαβάζω διάφορες απαντήσεις του και γνωρίζω μερικούς χαϊφιντελίστες που τον ξέρουν. Δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι αναξιόπιστο πρόσωπο, απλώς κάνει εμπόριο.



Κατ αρχήν , Χαιρετώ τα μέλη 
Τυχαία απο κάποιο φίλο έμαθα για το ωραίο αυτό site και έτσι μιάς και έγινε αναφορά σε μένα , είπα να γίνω μέλος  έτσι ώστε να διαφοροποιήσω τίς αποχρώσες ενδείξεις  / κρίσεις  και φυσικά  να βοηθήσω όσο μπορώ σε θέματα που γνωρίζω ή νομίζω οτι γνωρίζω 

Φίλτατε  Τρ.Επιστήμονα , το quote δέν αφορά σε κάποιο παράπονο ή παρατήρηση εκ μέρους μου γιατί έτσι όπως  ΠΡΟΣΕΚΤΙΚΑ το έθεσες δέν ενοχλεί ούτε είναι ανακριβές , πιστεύω όπως οτι μέσα απο τήν διαδικτυακή (και πιθανά οχι μόνο ) γνωριμία θα μάς δωθεί η ευκαιρία να καταλάβουμε αρκετά αμφότεροι και εκατέρωθεν
Στο μόνο που θα μείνω λίγο είναι η αναφορά σου σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα  για τα "γκουρουδιάρικα" 

Να σημειώσω μόνον εδώ κάτι που συναντώ σε αρκετά φόρα και που ουσιαστικά αποτελεί απορία για μένα 
Δέν μπορώ να κατανοήσω τήν συνύπαρξη ανωνυμίας και κρίσης / αποψης επι προσώπων  
Και μήν το πάρετε σάν μομφή επι τών παρευρισκομένων , είναι μόνο μιά κατάθεση θέσης που θα βοηθήσει να    γνωριστούμε καλύτερα 

Επι του πρακτέου :  (μερικά πολύ βασικά και σύντομα )


Τα σχέδια ΟΛΩΝ τών λαμπάτων κατασκευών χωρίζονται σε τρείς κατηγορίες

Τα PUSH PULL 
Τα SE 
και ολα τα υπόλοιπα σε τοπολογίες OTL (χωρίς δηλαδή Μ/Τ εξόδου )
Διάφορες παραλαγές μπορεί να συνατήσει κανείς απο τήν εποχή του 1945-1950 τήν χρυσή εποχή τώ τότε σχεδιαστών

Τώρα σε σχέση με τίς τοπολογίες τών σταδίων πρίν το στάδιο εξόδου , ολες κι ολες οι περιπτώσεις είναι 4-5 , φυσικά με πολλές παραλλαγές , αλλά μόνο παραλλαγές  

Το πλέον εύκολο κατασκευαστικά πόνημα για ένα αρχάριο ερασιτένη είναι ένα σχέδιο τριών σταδίων , χωρίς ανάδραση (που θα μπορεί να μπεί όμως μετά ) με συνολική απολαβή ανοικτού βρόχου μεταξύ 200-300 (έτσι ώστε να είναι έυκολο ακόμα και χωρίς οργανα να λειτουργήσει σωστά και χωρίς ταλαντώσεις ή motorboarting ) και φυσικά PUSH PULL , έτσι ώστε τυχόν κατασκευαστικές αβλεψίες που μπορού να φορτώσουν με θόρυβο 50-100Hz , να αναιρεθούν απο το βασικό πλεονέκτημα του PP δηλαδή τήν ακύρωση δυό ισων και αντίθετων (με διαφορά φάσης ) σημάτων 

Σε κάποια στιγμή θα προσπαθήσω να ανεβάσω μερικά πραγματικά κατασκευασμένα σχέδια που δουλεύουν (free of charge   :Laughing:  )

Αυτά πρός ωρας 
Καλά να είστε 

PS
δέν έχω δεί αν έχω δυνατότητα edit στο μήνυμά μου , οπότε συγχωρείστε μου τα  ορθογραφικά λάθη

----------


## Μ.Τζωρτζάκης - MTZ audio

> Μηπως γνωριζει καποιος να μου πει ποσα βαττ βγαζει αυτο το σχεδιο?????
> Εγω υπολογιζω γυρω στα 300.



Αυτό το κύκλωμα/σχέδιο αποδίδει μεταξύ 100-120W  αν η τάση είναι 450-470V , ο Μ/Τ έχει εμπέδηση 1K9-2K2 και το ρεύμα ηρεμίας είναι περί τα 50mA ανά λυχνία

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλώς τον Μανώλη.

----------


## itta-vitta

Καλοσορίζω κι εγώ τον Μανώλη. 
Παιδιά ο Μανώλης είναι παλιός ραδιοπειρα(ματισ)τής των μεσαίων (ραδιοφωνία Φαλήρου στη 10ετία του '70) και με μεγάλη εμπειρία στις κατασκευές λαμπάτων ενισχυτών. Θα μάθουμε απ΄αυτόν

----------


## Μ.Τζωρτζάκης - MTZ audio

Γειά σας ρε παιδιά 
Γειά σου Νίκο , γειάσου HB ...πού τα θυμήθηκες αυτά κοντά στο 1975 -1978 ....πάνε πολλά χρόνια , παρέα με τον Πολυαγάπητο - τον Ξέρξη - τον Νίκο απο την Κοκκινιά   Και τόσα άλλα παιδιά τα βράδια πίσω απο τον Αμερικάνο .....    :Very Happy:  

Εδώ θάμαστε κι οταν έχουμε χρόνο θα τα λέμε   :Very Happy:

----------


## itta-vitta

Τους άλλους δεν τους θυμαμαι. Θυμάμαι αυτή τη στιγμή, εσένα που είχαμε μιλήσει, τον Μπλουσκάι, τον Βετεράνο και τον Πετροτσέλι στους 1600+

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ας με συγχωρήσει ο Μ. Τζωρτζάκης για τα προγραφόμενά μου σε προηγούμενη δημοσίευση. Επειδή έχει δίκιο για την ανώνυμη κριτική, διέγραψα κάποια λόγια που μπορεί να θεωρηθούν αντικανονικά. Όσο για την ανωνυμία μου, προτιμώ να την κρατήσω.

----------


## itta-vitta

Ένα σχέδιο λαμπάτου ενισχυτή καλό σε απόδοση και οικονομικό. Το κύκλωμα της κατασκευής διαθέτει και κύκλωμα baxandal το οποίο αποδίδει καλύτερα τις συχνότητες (πρίμα - μπάσσα). Από το βιβλίο "υπολογισμοί και κατασκευές των ερασιτεχνικών ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών" τόμος α΄ του Γ. Τριλιανού. Οι αλλαγές που είχαν γίνει, ότι θυμάμαι μετά από 30 χρόνια ήταν:
Τροφοδοτικό με μετασχηματιστή, διότι ειδικά σήμερα αυτό του σχεδίου δεν συνιστάται επειδή στους ηλεκτρολογικούς πίνακες των διαμερισμάτων ο διακόπτης διαρροής είναι στα στάνταρ της εγκατάστασης και αναγνωρίζει κάποιο ρεύμα στο σασί και πέφτει η ασφάλεια. Οι 50 νάνο ή 0,05 αλλάχτηκαν σε 22 νανο ή 0,022, ο μ/σ εξόδου δεν είχε το επιπλέον τύλιγμα των 16ωμ και έπαιρνα ανάδραση από τα 8 ωμ. Νομίζω ότι είχα καταργήσει την 100κω που είναι ανάμεσα στα σημεία β και γ και είχα αλλάξει την 100 κω στο 1/2 της προενισχύτριας εςς83 σε 220 κω.

----------


## Μ.Τζωρτζάκης - MTZ audio

> Ας με συγχωρήσει ο Μ. Τζωρτζάκης για τα προγραφόμενά μου σε προηγούμενη δημοσίευση. Επειδή έχει δίκιο για την ανώνυμη κριτική, διέγραψα κάποια λόγια που μπορεί να θεωρηθούν αντικανονικά. Όσο για την ανωνυμία μου, προτιμώ να την κρατήσω.



Αγαπητέ , εκτιμώ τήν στάση/θέση σας 
Δέν τίθεται θέμα συγγνώμης ! 
Ευχαριστώ για την έμπρακτη ειλικρίνεια

----------


## Μ.Τζωρτζάκης - MTZ audio

Λοιπόν για αρχή ένα σχέδιο ΜΕΣΗΣ δυσκολίας  το οποίο έχουν υλοποιήσει τουλάχιστον 100 ερασιτέχνες 
 (απο τήν δική μου στατιστική )

Είναι αρκετά απλό , και ουσιαστικά αν υλοποιηθεί σωστά και χωρίς προβλήματα ανήκει στήν κατηγορία ενισχυτών  ΧΟΟΟ e 

Εννείται οτι το μόνο εξάρτημα στο οποίο δέν μπορεί να γίνει οικονομία είναι ο Μ/Τ εξόδου , νώ στα υπόλοιπα μπορεί ο κάθε ερασιτέχνης να κάνει το κουμάντο του

----------


## sv9cvk

Γεια σου Μανωλη καλως ηρθες   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  
Χρηστος

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Μανώλη εδώ είχα παρουσιάσει το δικό μου το μηχάνημα.
http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/vie...t=6301&start=0

----------


## Μ.Τζωρτζάκης - MTZ audio

> Γεια σου Μανωλη καλως ηρθες    
> Χρηστος



Ευχαριστώ Χρήστο , καλώς σας βρήκα   :Very Happy:

----------


## Μ.Τζωρτζάκης - MTZ audio

> Μανώλη εδώ είχα παρουσιάσει το δικό μου το μηχάνημα.
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/vie...t=6301&start=0



ΟΚ Νίκο δέν το ήξερα , γιατί δέν είχα τον χρόνο να ψάξω 

Οπότε εσύ που έχεις παρακολουθήσει εδω το φόρουμ , πές μου αν έχει άλλα , για να βάλουμε κανένα DC 
κανένα με διαφορικούς κλπ 

Μέραααα 


PS
... Μπράβο Νίκ !

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλό θα είναι Μανώλη να παρουσιαστουν αρκετα  πράγματα γιατί εδώ μέσα στο forum υπάρχουν πολλά παιδια που έχουν όρεξη και να μάθουν αλλα και να κατασκευάσουν.Επίσης βλέπω οτι παιδια που τώρα ξεκινάνε και θέλουν να μάθουν για τις λυχνίες είτε σε audio είτε σε rf.

----------


## xazopartalos

Να και ενα ακομα site με ολοκληρομενους ενισχυτες.(ποιος ξερει ποσο τους δινει!!)
http://www.absoluteaudio.gr/jadis1.html

----------


## xazopartalos

Ενα πολυ ωραιο skin για το winamp με θεμα τις λυχνιες για οσους δεν το εχουν ανακαληψη:

http://www.winamp.com/skins/details/138740

 :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## gf

Γεια σου Μανωλη!  :Very Happy:

----------


## jipal101

Καλημέρα σας,

Παιδια ειμαι νεο μελλος.Με ενδιαφερει το θεμα συζητησης σας και θελω τα φωτα σας
για να φτιαξω κι εγω εναν λαμπατο ενισχυτη αλλα δεν σκαμπαζω και πολυ απο
αγγλικα τα φωτα σας για το τυπομένο συστημα του και οτιδιποτε εχει να κανει με την δημιουργια του...

   Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Tsalapis

Με τον πυκνωτη 470μφ στην καθοδο της ελ34 εχω χαμηλοτερη ισχυη.

Ενω ακουγεται πολυ πιο δυνατα με αυτον που εκανα μια δοκιμη 100μφ.
Αυτες οι τιμες του πυκνωτη και της αντιστασης που μπαινουν στην καθοδο της ελ34 υπολογιζονται καπως?

----------


## IOANNIS

η τιμη του πυκνωτη, που μπαινει στην καθοδο τις λαμπας και παραλληλα με την αντισταση, τον υπολογιζω ως εξης:
Cκατ. = 10 / 6.28 x fmin. x Rκατ. 

για παραδειγμα : ας πουμε οτι η Rκατ=270Ω και η fmin=20Hz τοτε 
Cκατ. = 10 / 6.25 x 20 x 270 = 10 / 33912 = 294.88 μF (300 μF).

----------


## Tsalapis

Tωρα καταλαβα!Νομιζα οτι βγαινει πειραματικα. 
Ευχαριστω Ioanni

----------


## stavros_97s

Γεια σας παιδια πολυ καλη δουλεια μπραβο!Θελω να φτιαξω εναν λαμπατο ενισχυτη γυρω στα 20-40watt αν ειναι ευκολο καποιος να μου δειξει ενα κυκλωμα?

----------


## tomhel

> Γεια σας παιδια πολυ καλη δουλεια μπραβο!Θελω να φτιαξω εναν λαμπατο ενισχυτη γυρω στα 20-40watt αν ειναι ευκολο καποιος να μου δειξει ενα κυκλωμα?



Το κυκλωμα του ελεκτορ με τις el34 ειναι στα watt που ζητας , το εχουν φτιαξει πολλοι και ειναι δοκιμασμένο...
Με αυτο αν θελεις ασχολήσου...
Κανε ενα search στα κυκλωματα ηχου στο forum και θα βρεις αρκετες παρουσιάσεις του συγκεκριμένου ενισχυτη...

----------

